

Ashely Madison says no one should worry, since they DMCA'd all the copies - sp332
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150720/13215531709/marital-infidelity-site-ashleymadison-hacked-claims-no-one-should-worry-since-it-dmcad-all-leaked-copies.shtml

======
PhantomGremlin
Insightful comment in this article:

    
    
       Or they can find a way to blackmail judges,
       juries, prosecutors, attorneys, regulators ...
    
       A site with this kind of intel shouldn't have
       that much difficulty. The NSA only wishes they
       had this kind of power ...

